# First rig to take the plunge in...



## BBQBenny (Oct 24, 2019)

So, I'm currently in the research stage before I start smoking. The first thing I must get right is the first smoking rig that I get. I have a tendency to dive into things too deeply without the requisite experience. I research so much that I talk myself into believing that I have out-researched the need for experience. I'm trying to be very disciplined and not do that this time. 

So, I'm looking for an affordable setup that's fairly forgiving. From what I read, that means offset smokers may not be the best choice. I've looked long and hard at the Weber Smokey Mountain and the Char Griller Akorn kamado-style grill. At the current time, I'm leaning toward the Akorn because I like that I can easily transition that into my general purpose grill as well. Both are about in the price range that I feel comfortable starting off with, but I obviously don't have experience with either. 

My biggest concern about the Akorn is the diameter. It's 22 inch diameter. Is that going to severely the options what I can smoke, i.e. larger briskets and so on? 

Obviously, I don't want to limit myself, so any and all quality rigs around that price point are welcome for a sales pitch of sorts. I guess I'm looking for forgiving and as versatile as possible. I look forward to soaking in the knoweldge of the collective!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2019)

Don’t discount looking for used equipment. Lot of bang for your buck from others who upgraded or jumped in with both feet and fell out of love of smoking. Vision Kamado can be had in your price point too this time of year if you find one on clearance. You might find a nice BGE or Kamado Joe used. Relative to space it’s hard to be cabinet type smokers but you would sacrifice the versatility of doubling as a grill. I have both a Kamado and a couple cabinet smokers. I prefer my Kamado fro grilling and my cabinets for smoking. That said you can turn out great smoked meat in a Kamado with practice. I’m going to guess you are going to get a lot of positive responses on the WSM, those that own them love them.


----------



## BBQBenny (Oct 24, 2019)

I haven't dug into looking for a good used setup. I'll start checking the Facebook market.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 24, 2019)

I've never bought a packer or a set of untrimmed spare ribs that wouldn't fit on my 22.5" Weber Kettle or WSM. So, unless you're wanting to do a full pig, I wouldn't worry about meat fitting the 22" Kamado.

The WSM is a smoker. Sure, I could grill on it in a pinch, but doubt I ever will. It is my smoker for short and long smokes.

I use my 22.5" Weber Kettle for grilling 98% of the time. I learned to smoke on it, too. And I do something I call smoke-grilling on it, which is basically a hot n fast smoke using wood chunks.

So, the Kamado can smoke and grill. It has a bit of a learning curve, but many love them.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Oct 24, 2019)

My first "major" grill/smoker purchase was a Vision kamado from Sam's on clearance for around $300 a couple of years ago. I had a blast cooking on that thing and I still use it to cook wings and a few other things. There are people that will say that a kamado style grill produces a stagnant smoke flavor that they don't like. My main go to for smoking is a Hunsaker drum which is above the price that you mentioned. However, the Pit Barrel Cooker is $300 and it has a very strong following. I can't comment on the WSM. I picked  WSM 18 on clearance for $100, but I flipped it without ever cooking on it.

I see that you are in Arkansas. I know you are looking for a smoker, but if you are anywhere near Little Rock you might have an opportunity to pick up a PK Grill for cheap as they are having a "scratch and dent" sale starting tomorrow. I recently got a PKTX and I feel that it will be my go to for grilling duties for years and years to come. You can smoke on a PK too, but it won't be my main smoker.


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 24, 2019)

For what you seem to be looking for, I would suggest looking for a used drum smoker.  The WSM 22 is alsoa very popular choice and is s solid performer.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2019)

What are you looking to smoke? Anything over 6hrs I do in my WSM - anything under I smoke in my 26" kettle. I'm usually smoking for 2 to 8 people.

Chris


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 24, 2019)

I responded to your introductory post the other evening and mentioned that I consider the Akorn the best "Bang for the Buck" grill / smoker out there.  I'll stand by that statement but mention the I also have an 18 inch WSM.

Part of my bang for the buck statement has to do with the fact that you can high temp grill with the Akorn as well as low and slow smoke on it.  That said;  The WSM is a more easily controlled smoker.  Think "set and forget" for up to 5 or 6 hours.  You won't do that with the Akorn.

As "No Boundaries" mentioned,  "it is possible to use a WSM as a grill,  (Remove the water bowl and grill direct over the coals), but a Weber kettle is going to be a better grill.  Also, as No Boundaries mentioned, you can do a lot of smoking on a kettle.

As my WSM is the smaller 18" rig, I appreciate the Akorn for it's larger diameter when smoking larger cuts.

It seams to me that it depends on how much you value have one grill / smoker over several units with more focused, (limited), function.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 25, 2019)

WSM 22.5, that would be my vote. Had one for years & it will probably last for many more years. With a BBQ Guru pit controller you can get really set & forget for an all night smoke & not have to worry about temp fluctuations.
Al


----------

